# scooter riding



## car&stef (Jul 30, 2009)

hi can anyone help i am thinking of buying a 125cc scooter for travelling back and fwd to work ,but what do// i need? do i need to get seperate licence?? or can i ride with my uk driving licence???


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi, You can ride a scooter on a full car license no problems, the only restriction is no pillion passengers. 

I have been very very strongly warned off of this by the locals though.. Cypriots have absolutely no regard for bikes and will not give way and will ignore you. It might be diferent for a massive bike that has a bit of road presence but the will kill a scooter!


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hi, You can ride a scooter on a full car license no problems, the only restriction is no pillion passengers.
> 
> I have been very very strongly warned off of this by the locals though.. Cypriots have absolutely no regard for bikes and will not give way and will ignore you. It might be diferent for a massive bike that has a bit of road presence but the will kill a scooter!


I have to agree with Zeebo, unless your trip to work is along sleepy backroads that you know well and is fairly short, I'd abandon the idea of using a scooter to commute to work. I certainly wouldn't take it on a major road. I've seen dozens of news stories of scooter deaths/smashes and injuries in the five years I've been here.


----------

